# Rhombeus, what type?



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Hello..


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

ello


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yellow anal fin









have you checked OPEFE

any more pics?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

sdfsd


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It is what it is......S. rhombeus. Hard to say what variotype it is. From the spotting and humeral spot (if that is what it is) might be from Xingu or similar locality.


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

My guess would be a young rhombeus


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

that looks exactly like the gold xingu I got from Ash


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Looks like a xingu to me too


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

resembles a compressus


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Compressus looks more like that :



















I'd go for rhombeus too but don't know what type


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

this is a compressus...


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

wow thnx wrath for that clear up there


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lol np


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

huummmm


----------

